# SAP front bumper...



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm trying to get my hands on an SAP front bumper extension for my Goat... Can anyone steer me in the right direction?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't steer ya but can tell you what they'll cost when you buy them from the dealership, or whatever dealership they can pull up at your local stealership from their computers. Mine was $403.30, shipping included. Had to truck it 2 hours to get here from New Orleans but it was all covered in the price. My bet is that it's a flat price now and if you can get one from Bum F$%K Egypt, Montana, they will ship it from their stealership to yours, just to unload on them.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Can't steer ya but can tell you what they'll cost when you buy them from the dealership, or whatever dealership they can pull up at your local stealership from their computers. Mine was $403.30, shipping included. Had to truck it 2 hours to get here from New Orleans but it was all covered in the price. My bet is that it's a flat price now and if you can get one from Bum F$%K Egypt, Montana, they will ship it from their stealership to yours, just to unload on them.


Are you talking about the grills or the bumper extension? I actually need both...:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

good luck finding the grills...at least at some reasonable price...mine has the full SAP treatment minus the grills...my dealer did the Worldwide search and found no one within their network (GM Parts) had them...used at a huge price or if our group buy turns into something...
Bill


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

*Finding a SAP front extension*

I just got through this mess. I was able to aquire a list of all the remaining front extensions in the country, and I just started making calls. I got 3 suppliers/dealers to tell me "Yea I have it, it's not spoken for, but I can only sell it to an authorized dealer." So I used Kemper Pontiac in Bridgewater. Gave them the list and they got a supplier in Texas to ship it up here to them. It took 3 weeks and I paid $395 including tax and shipping. Glad I got one of the last ones left! Good luck!
Oh and the grilles are all gone, the only way you'll get them is from looking on e-bay (I refused to pay over $500 for them) or check these "parts for sale" threads.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Damit! I knew I should have got those when I ordered the car...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was talking about the front fascia only, I already have the grill inserts, was lucky and bought them last October just before they disappeared from the planet. Payed 260 for the grills from autoanything.com. Payed the stealership 90 bucks for them to put it in. The front fascia was a little over 400, costs way more to install, mostly because it has to be painted. The rocker panels are hard to find. I've heard the rear fascia is still readily available because most people don't want it (me included).


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I figure if I can't find what I'm looking for then I'll order some parts from JHP... Either way, Thanks for the info!:cheers


----------

